# Max ears up at 7 weeks



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

H there, 
Max's ears are already up at 7 weeks. Can I expect these to fall before really going back up. He is my first shepherd with ears up this early. Thank you


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is a pic


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, so cute! Its been said that IF the ears were up and they fall during teething, they will go back up. Enjoy


----------



## KyleD (Dec 19, 2015)

Just the post I was looking for. My 11 week has had her ears up till about mid last week and I see they are starting to go down, looks like I will probably be ok.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

KyleD said:


> Just the post I was looking for. My 11 week has had her ears up till about mid last week and I see they are starting to go down, looks like I will probably be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!!!!! Max's fell around 10 weeks for a week or so and then starts the up and down crazy ears lol. And now they are permanent bat ears lol


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

KyleD said:


> Just the post I was looking for. My 11 week has had her ears up till about mid last week and I see they are starting to go down, looks like I will probably be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and btw, she is so stinking adorable!!


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

KyleD said:


> Just the post I was looking for. My 11 week has had her ears up till about mid last week and I see they are starting to go down, looks like I will probably be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks just like a little black bear cub!! So cuuuute!


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

KyleD said:


> Just the post I was looking for. My 11 week has had her ears up till about mid last week and I see they are starting to go down, looks like I will probably be ok.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I can remember when Lincoln was this small.. barely big enough for the Front, he is strictly a back seat dog now!


----------



## KyleD (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the kind words!! She is already getting almost too big for the front now :/ it's a double edged sword them growing up... Here is her in the bathtub a week ago(she loves the bathtub for some reason)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

The Seeing Eye delivers their pups to the puppy raising homes at 7 weeks. About a quarter of the dogs have ears up when they are delvered and the rest are up shortly after that. They all stay up so from my small set (about 20 puppies I watched grow up) it seems that if the ears are up early they stay up.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

KyleD said:


> Just the post I was looking for. My 11 week has had her ears up till about mid last week and I see they are starting to go down, looks like I will probably be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! How cute!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

squirl22 said:


> Here is a pic


Aren't puppies sweet when they are sleeping??


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

KyleD said:


> Thank you guys for all the kind words!! She is already getting almost too big for the front now :/ it's a double edged sword them growing up... Here is her in the bathtub a week ago(she loves the bathtub for some reason)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she like a bath or just the bathtub?


----------



## KyleD (Dec 19, 2015)

Rangers_mom said:


> Does she like a bath or just the bathtub?



She doesn't do terrible getting a bath, wouldn't say she loves it, but wouldn't say she hates it either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

